# Does anyone use a 54" wire crate?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

i think I might need a bigger crate  I currently have a 48" which is fine for Mojo but Hex is getting too big for it.
H still fits but it's pretty cramped if he had to spend a lot of time in there I think.
In the car I still squish him into a 36" Vari kennel style LOL and he does ok in there.

What size do you all use for in the house?

Cheers


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I do, he's had it since he was a pup (used a divider for a few weeks) and he loves it. He can stretch decently in it and turn around

I've always gotten a larger crate then necessary, I like then to be comfortable and I don't mind the extra space being taken up.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I do. I have a 54", two 42" and a 48" in my house (3 of the 4 are being used). 

Currently, two of my dogs share the 54" however. They aren't cramped, can each spread out if they want to but usually lay on each other. It started as temporray thing just for when moving other dogs through the house (we crate and rotate a lot). Raven was always loose and didn't have a crate and Kaiser was in the 54" so we put them in together and they like it. I couldn't move K out of his crate because he breaks out of smaller ones so they share.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I've got a 54" crate for Avery gives him more than enough room to stretch out and get comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

54"? This is blowing my mind!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the 54" in my livingroom, it takes up so much space but I got it for free and don't want to buy a different one. Milla loves it, and if I have to I can put Milla and Kya in it comfortably.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My friend has a 54" for his great dane...when my boy was a puppy and we watched football we'd lock the two of them in there together and he'd just climb all over her. I have a 48" and my boy is longer than your average shepherd. Don't really worry about it because when I do catch him sleeping in there he's usually curled up on one side of it and taking up about half of it. In the car I have a 36"...its all that will fit in my MINI, and he makes do just fine with that as well, if he's in there for a long period of time he'll just curl up and sleep.

If it was me, I wouldn't waste money buying a larger crate.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hmm I need a 2nd crate so I have a big one for both dogs, I have to buy one regardless of size  Just tossing up between 54" and 48"

Good point about them curling up, Mojo does but Hex sleeps flat on his side like in the picture quite often. 
My other concern was that I have had to put them in the crate with an elizabethan collar on (I mostly use the crates when they are sick, not every day) and I thought the bit of extra space may be easier in that case.
Sometimes when they come inside during the day/evening they just choose to sleep in the crate. 

Liesje why is 54" weird? just cuz it's so big?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

it just sounds SO big! I can't even picture it. I thought 42"s were huge. 54" is bigger than my dog PEN (4').


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Liesje said:


> 54"? This is blowing my mind!


We had one in our bedroom w/a Great Dane in it. We could barely get around it. 
There's literally no place in my house to put one comfortably.
Homeless people would think that crate was a mansion. Two HUMANS could easily live in it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe, I can't think of anywhere in my entire home it would fit. It's longer than the pen I have in the basement already.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had a 54" crate for Stark when he was younger but sold it because it took up so much room. I now have 2 48" crates in the house. I have 2 36" crates in my car plus a x-pen so don't see a need for the larger crate.

If your dog spends a lot of time in the crate, and you can afford the room in your home, I say go for it. But it's not really necessary.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 54" in my bedroom. Although it belongs to Hondo, I use it for all the dogs, including my mini doxie. Sometimes, when Hondo decides he wants to sleep in our room all night, I'll open the crate which will block him off from my side of the bed. That way when he decides he's ready to go outside, he'll go to hubby and wake him up. Hubby isn't aware of my evil plot. 

It's biggest fault is I keep putting things on top of it. It gets cluttered really quickly.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> I do. I have a 54", two 42" and a 48" in my house (3 of the 4 are being used).
> 
> Currently, two of my dogs share the 54" however. They aren't cramped, can each spread out if they want to but usually lay on each other. It started as temporray thing just for when moving other dogs through the house (we crate and rotate a lot). Raven was always loose and didn't have a crate and Kaiser was in the 54" so we put them in together and they like it. I couldn't move K out of his crate because he breaks out of smaller ones so they share.


We have a 54" crate as well and had two sharing it comfortably. But it just was huge and we weren't using it as much so it's been in the garage about a year. Currently we are using a 48" wire crate and a 42" furrari for our malinois.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> 54"? This is blowing my mind!


Me too! I have a 48" for Jax and I could fit two of her in there. I just bought it because she needed room to turn around easily while recovering from ACL surgery. 

And the reason it was sold by the previous owners???....because their Great Dane outgrew it! They needed to get the next size up. LOL


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I have one this size. We keep it in our small spare room. It's massive, but so handy. I used it for Juno up till she was 5 months old (after which we no longer kept her in a crate) and I'm currently using it for Bowser. They both could easily fit in there, but I trust Juno in the house if I'm away so don't need to do that. I don't trust Bowser if I'm gone cuz he's a chewy little thing. 

I have some vet bedding cut to size for it and it's super easy to keep clean. It has two doors and it collapses down flat when not in use. It's great!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Have a 51"? and love it. She fits in a 36" for travel. If there is a bigger one I might get it for Pup. Poor girl spends alot of time crates while I'm at work.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

A 51" sounds awesome but seems impossible to get  
I have enough trouble finding a 54" - looks like I will most likely get another 48" that way they will fit next to each other neater. (also 48" seems to be available 2nd hand easily)

I just gave my dining setting to my SIL so I have a big spare space in the lounge LOL That setting fit 8 people and was taking up way way to much space. 
The 48" crate fits next to the front door, my house is old and a funny shape so we have lots of "useless" spaces where we can't put actual furniture.

As for the keeping clutter on top of the crate - I hear ya LOL it's the biggest problem when I have them permanently set up - every flat surface gets covered in clutter


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> every flat surface gets covered in clutter


Heh, that's how is it here, too...I'm reluctant to even set up a TV tray for that reason!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Heh, that's how is it here, too...I'm reluctant to even set up a TV tray for that reason!


I am also guilty of this...:blush:.

We just got a 48" wire crate for Jerry yesterday and it's like a MANSION for him! We've been leaving him out of his crate because the biggest we had was a 36" and he wasn't fitting in it anymore and we were waiting until tax return time to upgrade but he started causing trouble so had to get him a crate quicker.

I've seen the bigger ones but didn't even consider it because I just don't think Jerry will get THAT big his growth seems to have started to slow down and he's 65 lbs at 7, almost 8 months, so I don't think he'll require a bigger crate than the 48" he just got yesterday.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have Niko in a 54 inch crate. He could hold parties in there but I like that he has room to sit up straight without his ears poking through the top. It makes me feel better about his level of comfort anyway, even if it might be overkill to have such a large crate.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I didn't know they even made wire crates that big. How much do they cost? 54" is almost the size of a kennel... or a kingsize bed!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They were around $200 at petsmart I think. Ours was given to us by a dogs old owners when he had to have hip replacement surgery and months of confinement.

He appreciated every inch he could have for that initial month or so of 24/7 crate rest.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I got mine at a great price, 25% off because it was on sale, another 10% off because it wasn't in a box, and another 5% off because it didn't have the divider

40% off came to just over $100 with tax, it's a nice heavy duty crate


----------

